# La doppietta di Totti in Roma - Torino 3-2. Video.



## admin (20 Aprile 2016)

Francesco Totti entra e, in pochi minuti, ribalta la partita. Prima dell'ingresso del capitano, i giallorossi erano sotto 1-2 contro il Torino.

Totti, con due gol, ha ribaltato la gara.

Video qui in basso al secondo e terzo post.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2016)




----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2016)

Roma in CL.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Aprile 2016)

Immortale


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Aprile 2016)

ha salvato le chiappe alla roma in 10 minuti giocati tra 2 partite.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ha salvato le chiappe alla roma in 10 minuti giocati tra 2 partite.


Totti se entra gli ultimi 20/25 minuti può ancora far bene, dall'inizio assolutamente no


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2016)

Spalletti ora costretto a metterlo, ma non cambierà idea su di lui (purtroppo).


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Aprile 2016)

È una maledizione, proprio quando stavano per mollare sta zavorra.


Fortunatamente Pallotta è un duro e farà la scelta giusta


----------



## smallball (20 Aprile 2016)

leggendario..


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È una maledizione, proprio quando stavano per mollare sta zavorra.
> 
> 
> Fortunatamente Pallotta è un duro e farà la scelta giusta


È duro come Miracle Blade 3


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Aprile 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> È duro come Miracle Blade 3



Pagherei per avere una persona del genere nel Milan, tanta roba.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Aprile 2016)

Mi ricorda molto Balotelli per la verve che ci mette quando subentra dalla panchina.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pagherei per avere una persona del genere nel Milan, tanta roba.



Mica lo volevo prendere in giro infatti, volevo fare una battuta


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2016)

Mi ricorda l'ultimo anno di Baggio o Del Piero...i fuoriclasse anche a 40 anni i colpi li avranno sempre, ma un progetto non può nascere basandosi su chi non vuole smettere mai..

Totti se vuole continuare a giocare deve lasciare la Roma..


----------



## davoreb (21 Aprile 2016)

Mediaticamente doppietta di grande impatto (tap-in + rigore), ma la sostanza rimane che questo è quello che può fare, entrare negli ultimi 10 minuti, mezz'ora massimo e quando i ritimi sono più lenti aiutare a recuperare la partita con la sua enorme classe.

Se è d'accordo a fare questo è una risorsa altrimenti diventa un problema per un squadra con ambizioni.

Grazie a Spalletti adesso almeno entra cattivo, prima era davvero tutto troppo comodo per lui.


----------



## Il Genio (21 Aprile 2016)

Buon per noi, Totti sugli scudi significa almeno un altro anno di contratto con annessi e connessi: allenatore scontento che probabilmente lascerà Roma, tifosi col durello perchè er pupone nun se tocca e Roma con un'altra stagione senza vincere niente in arrivo


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Buon per noi, Totti sugli scudi significa almeno un altro anno di contratto con annessi e connessi: allenatore scontento che probabilmente lascerà Roma, tifosi col durello perchè er pupone nun se tocca e Roma con un'altra stagione senza vincere niente in arrivo



Ma perchè credi che senza Totti la Roma vincerebbe lo scudetto? Non vincerebbe niente comunque.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Aprile 2016)

Premetto che nella diatriba Totti-Spalletti, a mio avviso, il secondo ha tutta la ragione di questo mondo, è incredibile l'influenza che ha questo giocatore sulla Roma e sul calcio in generale: quando si è iniziato a riscaldare i tifosi sono letteralmente impazzitti, dopo il gol su rigore su SKY hanno inquadrato un tifoso che piangeva e perfino su Globoesporte (sito brasiliano) si è parlato della sua doppietta. Una leggenda vivente, praticamente.


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda l'ultimo anno di Baggio o Del Piero...i fuoriclasse anche a 40 anni i colpi li avranno sempre, ma un progetto non può nascere basandosi su chi non vuole smettere mai..
> 
> Totti se vuole continuare a giocare deve lasciare la Roma..



Esatto. Prima di lui come fai notare tu l'hanno già fatto tanti campioni. La Roma non può andare avanti con Totti, è fisiologico. Se proprio vuole giocare troverà sicuramente un contratto bello ricco in campionato di altro profilo, come può essere la MLS.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (21 Aprile 2016)

A questo è sempre fregato solo di se stesso. Spesso ha coinciso con gli interessi della squadra, ma l'unico grande amore lo cova per la sua immagine allo specchio.
Purtroppo la testa è sempre stata quella, mi dispiace solo per i tifosi romanisti che non se ne rendono conto.

Tutto il casino che sta piazzando da mesi è servito solo a destabilizzare l'ambiente.
Una vergogna per chi rappresenta la Roma da 23anni.
Adesso può campare di rendita per altri 6 mesi minimo, in attesa del prossimo selfie.


----------



## Il Genio (21 Aprile 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma perchè credi che senza Totti la Roma vincerebbe lo scudetto? Non vincerebbe niente comunque.



Sicuramente le speranze sarebbero maggiori.
Non parlo di questioni tecnico-tattiche, parlo di destabilizzazione dell'ambiente.
Totti per l'ambiente romano, sponda giallorossa s'intende, è destabilizzante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2016)

Il problema ora non è Totti, lui secondo me accetterebbe volentieri la panchina, ma il problema (come disse anche Spalletti) sono i media che ci marciano su questa cosa. Quindi se gli rinnovano il contratto Spalletti ogni settimana avrà a che fare con le solite domande dei giornalisti su Totti.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Premetto che nella diatriba Totti-Spalletti, a mio avviso, il secondo ha tutta la ragione di questo mondo, è incredibile l'influenza che ha questo giocatore sulla Roma e sul calcio in generale: quando si è iniziato a riscaldare i tifosi sono letteralmente impazzitti, dopo il gol su rigore su SKY hanno inquadrato un tifoso che piangeva e perfino su Globoesporte (sito brasiliano) si è parlato della sua doppietta. Una leggenda vivente, praticamente.



Roma è ai suoi piedi e lo amerà incondizionatamente. Nessun allenatore può mettersi contro il capitano altrimenti il suo percorso sulla panchina giallorossa sarà impervio. La verità credo stia nel mezzo : totti merita considerazione e rispetto per la sua 'storia', la carta d'identità ,d'altro canto, non può esser ignorata. Francamente però spalletti nel post gara di Bergamo non mi è piaciuto per l'aggressività delle dichiarazioni quando gli si faceva notare che Totti ha portato un punto alla sua squadra. Sembrava quasi 'invidioso' di quel riconoscimento per il numero dieci. Il bravo allenatore sa lasciare la platea ai protagonisti del campo. Del resto il mister bravo è colui che sbaglia meno degli altri. Se totti entra nell'ottica di fare l'altafini della roma allora può esser ancora utile. Una squadra sbilanciata alla ricerca del gol con un baricentro molto alto può ancora ricevere molto dal Totti calciatore. Oltretutto nello spogliatoio, col giusto atteggiamento, sarebbe un modello per tutti. Se poi le sue ambizioni sono altre allora vada a divertirsi in america. Venti minuti fatti bene da lui valgono mille volte più che del boateng di turno.


----------



## marionep (21 Aprile 2016)

Totti è da anni il cancro della Roma, un finto capitano preoccupato solo dei suoi record personali e null'altro, che rende impossibile la vita degli allenatori e viene adoperato dai papponi della radiofonia e del giornalismo romano per battaglie di puro interesse contro la proprietà americana. Detto questo, la gestione di Spalletti del caso a livello verbale è stata risibile, è completamente uscito di testa come gli successe a Pietroburgo con Kerzhakov e Denisov, dimostrando ancora una volta di essere un tecnico inadeguato alle grandi piazze.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2016)

Comunque la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è stato quel tifoso in lacrime. Una cosa stupendamente pazzesca.


----------

